# Cube's Timer for iPhone



## chrisho_pro (Jan 27, 2009)

Hello, all :

Here's link are Cube Timer for iPhone:

http://www.mobihand.com/product.asp?id=24847&n=iCubeTimer


features:

Scramble,Timer record,Cube matrix options, Big Number and Touch the screen to stop timer.

I want to put these to App Store, but wait for 3 month ago in Pending Contract,
so just put it on mobihand. 

If you have any comment for that, please email to me,Thanks!


----------



## suhas2112 (Jan 27, 2009)

I thought it was free... Damn...


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Jan 27, 2009)

if only i had an iphone...


----------



## mazei (Jan 27, 2009)

So I'm guessing your going to be rich after this?


----------



## kaixax555 (Jan 27, 2009)

I like the idea but I don't like the price.


----------



## chrisho_pro (Jan 28, 2009)

kaixax555 said:


> I like the idea but I don't like the price.



I will make the free trial version soon, thanks for comment.


----------



## chrisho_pro (Jan 28, 2009)

kickinwing2112 said:


> if only i had an iphone...



It's will soon for android version, and s60 mobile in the future.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 28, 2009)

chrisho_pro said:


> It's will soon for android version


Yay! I don't like the price either, it's actually $5.99 (50% until February 18th)


----------



## chrisho_pro (Feb 12, 2009)

Now iCubeTimer available in App Store
discount date extend to Apr.01.2009

and Special price $0.99 at ValentinoDay.

Just search 'iCubeTimer' from App Store.


----------



## EchoMoon (Feb 12, 2009)

My voyager comes with a free timer  Definitely make the price lower, most aps for the iphone, including an actual virtual rubik's cube, are normally free -$0.99


----------



## dChan (Feb 12, 2009)

I think you can get some free cube timers as well if your iPhone or iPod Touch is homebrew enabled. But for any non-homebrewers, this seems like a good solution.


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 24, 2009)

Should Display 1/100th of a second.


----------



## suhas2112 (Feb 25, 2009)

dChan said:


> I think you can get some free cube timers as well if your iPhone or iPod Touch is homebrew enabled. But for any non-homebrewers, this seems like a good solution.



I have a jailbroken iPod, if that's what you mean... What timers can I get?


----------



## tim (Feb 25, 2009)

Blizzard said:


> Should Display 1/100th of a second.



What's the point?


----------



## dChan (Feb 25, 2009)

suhas2112 said:


> dChan said:
> 
> 
> > I think you can get some free cube timers as well if your iPhone or iPod Touch is homebrew enabled. But for any non-homebrewers, this seems like a good solution.
> ...



Well, I am not exactly sure off the top of my head because I do not do much homebrew downloading for iPhones, at all and as this is a thread for chrisho_pro's application I would rather this to a PM or completely new thread.


----------



## chrisho_pro (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks to all best comments.

Free version iCube Timer will be soon(few days) going to the App Store.


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Mar 2, 2009)

man they only go up to the tenth second, and sometimes when you let go and start, the timer just stops right away


----------



## enjoi skater (Apr 26, 2009)

how do you save a time??


----------

